# Ruby running very nicely now, thank you



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Between thunderstorms I was able to go out today and give the Ruby another run. I've increase the steam pressure to 40 psi., adjusted the reversing valve, and just now tried reversing the eccentrics. Very effective! Now it makes it all the way around at a reasonably prototypical speed without any throttle adjustments.

Thanks very much to everyone who shared their time and advice. This is really fun and it seems like a great way to start out in live steam 


I'm going to see Royce at Quisenberry this weekend and get a Goodall valve, and maybe, if he has them, larger cylinders.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike. It IS addictive, isn't it?! Sounds like you got it in your blood now. Great to hear that you have your Ruby running so well.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news. Post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

Awesome!  Sounds like you've moved out of the "I'm gonna sell it" stage and into the "this is cool" stage.  Next stage: "I want another one."


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures and video!


Here's a video of brave little Ruby struggling up the grades. I'm assuming the remote control I'm installing will help







Here she is with the slight modifications, mostly some "jewelry" from trackside miniatures and a new pilot. Have to do something about that cab


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ruby may be running, but I'm having trouble with the video. When I try to play the video I get the notice "_*This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by WMG*_" 

Who is WMG?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"WMG" is Warner Music Group... I bet the video has a musical background that is a copyrighted performance and they want the user to pay the performance fee to use the recording.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mr. Note,

If that be the case, strip the music out of the video, repost it, and tell WMG to stuff it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Next stage: "I want another one."
Shhhhhhh... don't jinx it!  

Welcome to the fold Mike.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/03/2009 5:51 PM
Next stage: "I want another one."
Shhhhhhh... don't jinx it! " align="absmiddle" border="0" /> 

Welcome to the fold Mike. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

Next stage,,, I want a bigger and better one


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those bastards! The video has background music of the Drifters singing "Ruby Baby," a very great tune. 

I just tried it and it works on my machine--I'll redo it without the music


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Now the video will work







It should be finished processing in a minute.

I'm impressed that it comes to just about a dead stop and then presses on 




"Ruby Baby" is a song from the early 50s. All the people who wrote and sang and played on the record are dead. I played a minute of it. Hard to feel any sympathy for the music companies.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a awesome rail road. I like the bridge over the water. As far as the Ruby, you have come a long way in just a week. Looks to me like you are getting hooked on Steam.







Now you might as well make it complete and pick out a Steamaholic number.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Note,

Really nice layout, and a fine running Ruby. For a manual control, she takes the grades extremely well.

For your next live steamer, (and trust me, there will be a next), try a used two cylinder Accucraft Shay. They love grades, and will never require radio control, except maybe, to control a Weltyk's Live Steam Whistle.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 

Glad to see the Ruby is up and running. You will find that it will run better after a few hours , it justs need some breaking in , just like a car. I have a Mimi and it runs much better than when I first bought it. I also fitted new cylinders from Royce and it makes a big difference in how it runs. They are worth the money if you can get them. 

I also have the 2 cylinder Shay from Accucraft and like Tom says it is a great engine . I have fitted mine with R/C , but it doesn't need it. It is a really nice runner and at a very steady speed. It is one of my favorite engines. ( Yes I have more than 1 engine . Once hooked , you can't buy just one ! ) 

Welcome to the steamy side , there is no going back. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use 29 seconds of any song under the "fair use" provision. Using 30 seconds or more is considered subject to royalty payments. 

Regardless of legal slime, congrats on getting your Ruby tuned up!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, That is great! Welcome to the burnt fingers club. (If you haven't yet you will eventually!) Very nice layout too. A quick easy mod on the cab is to laminate some iron on wood counter edging on to it.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just did that! Stole the idea from you via Vance Bass's site. That is one slick idea--bravo! 

The stuff is easy to work with and I had a bunch left over from a project I just finished. A real advantage is that keeping the metal cab helps keep the butane tank warm. I fabricated some running boards out of brass stock and laminated the plycap to that as well. 

I painted it with a thin coat of exterior latex, which raises the grain a bit and gives it a really nice weathered look.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures, Mr. Note. We need pictures.

Here is a picture of my nearly 10 year old Ruby, with one of the original *Vance Bass* cabs...


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, Glad the idea was of help to you. I have had a small problem with the veneer losening in areas that get pretty hot, however a little super glue seems to solve the problem.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't take any pictures--my wife and daughter are away in California, and they took the camera with them! Have to wait til they get back, which will give me time to finish the project


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

You might as well go to www.steamup.info swapshop and start planning on engine #2, #3, #4, etc....


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice Video....Do you ever cringe or twitch when she crosses that pond! 

Johnny


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all--I'm having a lot of fun with this little thing. I'm already thinking about what might be a good second engine. But the truth is I don't really have a good layout for live steam--it's got nasty enough grades in the section where the ruby was running, but a really nasty grade on the longer loop that's not in the video. Maybe a shay--I just don't like the way they look





The water--my daughter knocked the little wooden thomas the tank engine I made for her into the pond. I fished it out and dried it and it worked fine. But with live steamers the stakes get considerably higher. Plus a hot steam engine would cook the goldfish!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

The 3-cylinder Shay would be nice. That is going to be my next engine. The Shay would be perfect for your layout! Here I am spending YOUR money.









Take a look at Tom Lapointe's 3-cyl. Shay on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfsJGphS0bY


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Some more pictures. It still needs a boiler jacket and lettering, and RC, all of which are on the way. Then I can add sand lines and handrails

The tender is scratchbuilt on a hartland mini-flatcar. I didn't follow any model, just made it up 


It'll be lettered "Washington and Old Dominion, although they only ever ran Forneys 



The cab was done with those iron on plywood banding strips. I think I should have done the cab roof as well


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

You are catching on fast. Nice conversion. Now you need a 2-cylinder shay to tackle those grades of yours without R/C.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video.
I had the same thing happen to me on one of my videos. I had used Hank Snow's "Movin On" with a black and white video of my Accucraft Three cylinder Shay and they made me redo it because of copyright stuff. The Hank Snow music is all over the yotube site. The man has been dead for years.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a shay--I just don't like the way they look

It is amazing how engines can and will grow on you. I too at one time did not like Shay's at all. Nothing about them, especially their looks. Now I own one and to see all those gears going is something to behold. It's one of my favorite engines.


----------

